# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Histogen?s HSC Complex - An In Depth Discussion

## tbtadmin

The hair loss world is buzzing about Histogens small, but impressive pilot clinical trial. Despite some much talked about setbacks, it looks like its “all systems go” for the San Diego based startup.Last year Histogen was forced to layoff thirty six of its employees after its fundraising efforts were stifled when a rival company located [...]

More...

----------


## KeepTheHair

Great, segments!  :Smile: 


I am listening to this right now. Thanks!

----------


## KeepTheHair

Never too much discussion, ey?

Great stuff. You guys seem hyped up... I can't wait for the future.

 :Smile:  I will have to just, keepthehair

----------


## KeepTheHair

Wow, just when the conversation got interesting it cuts out! lol

6 months? or anything soon? That would be amazing. Think of that!


I guess its just a dream. Damn, you overexcited me lol

----------


## Fixed by 35

I'd love to become actively involved with this company. Don't suppose they need a corporate secretary who'll take a pay cut in return for share options and a try of the formula?  :Big Grin:

----------


## KeepTheHair

I would scrape their floors and polish their shoos for years if I could get that treatment :P

----------


## TanCas

I have a few questions about Histogen:

1. How many injections were administered (2009 trial, on 25 subjects)?

2. Could the drug be used successfully in areas that have received hair transplantation?

3. Would the directions of new hairs need to be controlled? If so, how would this be accomplished?

4. Would newly-developed hairs risk "interfering" with existing follicles (i.e., crowding the space and altering the natural directions of prior hairs)?

5. If one injection covers even a reasonable amount of area (i.e., greater than of a few tightly-packed follicular units), how would one prevent hair from growing where it's not wanted (e.g., on the forehead, if the drug is used near the anterior scalp)?

6. Would the drug produce hair anywhere it were administered, even if the area never grew hair, previously (e.g., palms)?

Thank you.

----------


## Fixed by 35

They claimed to have one injection in the year. 

As far as I've heard, Histogen reactivates dormant cells. That should answer 3-6. 

I'm not sure about the second question, that would be interesting to know.

----------


## KeepTheHair

It also stimulates growth of entirely new cells.

----------


## TanCas

Right, this idea of stimulating the growth of hair where previously there was none, is what confuses me to how the process would be controlled — its effects strictly contained to where they are desired, prevented from affected areas in which one wants no growth.

Also, I'm concerned new hairs might push around existed ones such the overall appearance is cosmetically unpleasant.

Even if Histogen's product works, I think at least these two points must be addressed if one is to be hopeful of its practical utility.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I think Histogen just provides wnt signalling to create new hair. I don't think new cells are created, that's another company.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Well I meant new hair. Hair consists of cells :P

----------


## Fixed by 35

Sorry, I meant I think it re-activates the follicles you had from stem cells, it doesn't create brand new ones.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Ah I see. Well who knows. I think it might be making a completely new follicle from nothing perhaps. Since a dead follicle is probably.....gone.

We will see.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I thought Histogen re-activated the dead follicle, effectively creating 'new hair' from the stem cell. 

The only concern about the treatment I do have is the possibility that it could be too good. I mean, I want my hair back, but I'm not sure I want a juvenile hair line!

----------


## KeepTheHair

I want a crazy awesome hairline.

But I doubt thats happening lol

----------


## Fixed by 35

I'm not sure that I do. For me, hair is mostly about conformity. I think hair loss has been hell on earth for me because I'm only in my 20s; I'm sure it wouldn't have bothered me at all if I'd lost hair at the same age my grandparents did, in their 50s. 

In terms of hair lines, I've always thought Ronald Reagan's Norwood I hairline made him look like a retard. At my age, I want a mature hair line, not a juvenile one. Although I must admit I'd take a juvenile hair line over baldness!

----------

